# Buckaroo Banzai - Jet Truck



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Buckaroo Banzai (aka _*The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension*_ ) is a weird cult movie starring Peter Weller as Dr. Buckaroo Banzai, a physicist, neurosurgeon, test pilot, and rock star, to save the world by defeating a band of inter-dimensional aliens.
He is using this truck to test new phase technology to drive straight through a mountain. I got it from Shapeways website after seeing it on Tested (the Youtube channel) when they reviewed it. It's a solid unit with molded in wheels and no interior.

buckaroo02 by aus_mus, on Flickr
buckaroo05 by aus_mus, on Flickr
buckaroo03 by aus_mus, on Flickr
buckaroo01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
buckaroo04 by aus_mus, on Flickr
buckaroo06 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Buckaroo Jet Truck by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i also 3d printed the plaque for BB logo


----------

